# Recieved my Piranha's!



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I recieved my piranha's from aquascape







4 1" rbp and a 2" ternetzi. But the problem is i'm stuck at work until 5:00...i might be able to leave a little early. You thik they'll be fine until then??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Shouldnt be a prob , Sellers usually pack them for a good 48 hour trip , maybe longer sometimes , but to be on the safe side , take off alittle early if you can and get to them .

Got caught up like that too one time on a similar order and I arrived to get them with no problems , Being that they are small also has its benefits for them while they are in transit.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pano617 said:


> I recieved my piranha's from aquascape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are they sitting at? I wouldn't risk it, that is a long time to sit in a plastic bag.








I would try and get out of work really early, as fast as you can!
~Taylor~


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Pano617 said:
> 
> 
> > I recieved my piranha's from aquascape
> ...


Well their not outside, or sitting in the sun. Their next to the tank...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Pano617 said:
> ...


What Harley said is right on.

There is a little more to it then just throwing them in a bag, just leave after lunch


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pano617 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Pano617 said:
> ...


So they are at home then? Nobody is there to put them in the tank? or is that one of your things to do because they are your fish and you don't want sombody to just dump them and shock them? I wouldn't blame you. Sorry I am so full of questions today...








~Taylor~


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Pano617 said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't want anyone else to dump them in the tank, plus i heard the water they ship them in has chemicals and its also blue. Plus i plan on doing the drip-system method...this is going to be a looong day......can't wait to get home!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Pano617 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Pano617 said:
> ...


You'll be home before you know it! As Mr Harley said " Shouldnt be a prob , Sellers usually pack them for a good 48 hour trip , maybe longer sometimes , but to be on the safe side , take off alittle early if you can and get to them ... "


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just tell your boss that some family members arrived from the east coast and you want to go home early to see them









It's not like your telling a lie...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Just tell your boss that some family members arrived from the east coast and you want to go home early to see them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, pretty clever and it isn't really lying either....


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i think they should be ok as long as they arent outside


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

they shoulod be fine


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

u do what i did one time go on lunch come back sick as heck keep goign to the bathroom acting like im gonan puke and say u ate somethign that got u sick. and WALA


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

haha, those are some pretty good ideas...You're right, some family members came from the east coast


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Haha, Everyone already anserwed your questions so I'm just gonna congradulate you on the pick up!! Hope ya enjoy them!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Haha, Everyone already anserwed your questions so I'm just gonna congradulate you on the pick up!! Hope ya enjoy them!
> [snapback]1078817[/snapback]​


Thanks man. I'll take some pics and post them once their in the tank.

<--------------Still at work


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Atleast it gives you something to be happy about!!! How much longer you got?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

post some pics of them in the tank when you get home.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

get home as fast as u can tho


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

PICS POSTED!!

PICS


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, very nice piranha. I'm impressed.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

do not worry they will be fine.........


----------

